# Godzilla



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, I always wanted to do a Godzilla. I had one of the Aurora kits when I was a kid, and when Polar Lights came out with the Re-pops, (if they were a re-pop, I am not sure), I was going to get one of those to do the kit. But while doing a little search on e-bay, I found this vinyl kit that looked to have better details, and looks to be a more modern Godzilla with three sets of those spines down his back. Not sure which series or year that the monster looked like that, but I kind of like that look. Maybe you could say the Chubbier Zil. LOL
So here is the kit that I finally got in the mail. Showing the picture of all the vinyl parts with the picture of the final look, and a close up of the Torso piece.
I will keep you updated on my progress, and any helpful hints will be appreciated.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pretty neat , pretty , neat !
I'll be looking forward to your progress ! :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

an idea before you get going too far onto it.... (i did this with a vinyl godzilla that was about 14" inches tall and it looked great so i pass it on.) look up taliana's doll supply. get yourself a pair of their round acrylic eyes in brown (these are inexpensive... couple of bucks). guesstimate the size on the smaller end... about 6mm if memory serves for mine. now paint the whites of the eyes to match the film eyes. to make life easy on myself i cut a hatch into the back of his head, fortunatly the detail makes that something easy to hide. i then carefully cut the eyes out of the kit, put the eyes in place with a wad of milliput from within, then glued the hatch shut. if it werent in storage i'd post you a photo of the one i did, but trust me you'll be very very pleased with the effect. its truly amazing how these dolls eyes add life to a kit.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

razorwyre1 said:


> an idea before you get going too far onto it.... (i did this with a vinyl godzilla that was about 14" inches tall and it looked great so i pass it on.) look up taliana's doll supply. get yourself a pair of their round acrylic eyes in brown (these are inexpensive... couple of bucks). guesstimate the size on the smaller end... about 6mm if memory serves for mine. now paint the whites of the eyes to match the film eyes. to make life easy on myself i cut a hatch into the back of his head, fortunatly the detail makes that something easy to hide. i then carefully cut the eyes out of the kit, put the eyes in place with a wad of milliput from within, then glued the hatch shut. if it werent in storage i'd post you a photo of the one i did, but trust me you'll be very very pleased with the effect. its truly amazing how these dolls eyes add life to a kit.


Awesome idea. But instead of going to expensive, maybe I can find sequins from the local Craft store. I know I have used them for headlights in cars and trucks before and they worked great. And they do come in a variety of colors.
His Eyes were brown for sure? Didn’t they glow when he shot flame?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Did you get a Raymond Burr figure, too? Don't forget his spine plates glow when he uses his bad breath! :jest:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Did you get a Raymond Burr figure, too? Don't forget his spine plates glow when he uses his bad breath! :jest:


Should he be in a Wheelchair? Or maybe have the Iron Sides music playing in the background. :jest: 

I know the spines glow too. I was toying with the idea of having flames or smoke coming out of his mouth. Kind of like I did with the USS Hood Burning in space, But not sure how it would look. Something to play with.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Tholian said:


> Awesome idea. But instead of going to expensive, maybe I can find sequins from the local Craft store. I know I have used them for headlights in cars and trucks before and they worked great. And they do come in a variety of colors.
> His Eyes were brown for sure? Didn’t they glow when he shot flame?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! not sequiins/rhinestones!!!!! that'll look awful honestly! nothing faceted! the idea is that the doll eyes look far more natural than anything you can paint (dont be confused by eyes in dolls at toys r us). sequins will make it look like a toy! worse yet like imported from mexico plastercraft! as to expense were talking about no more than a couple of bucks per set!

ive got the very very expensive japanese vinly recast of the 1989 movie head. the eyes are indeed brown.

another option is going to van ***** taxidermy website and see the eyes they have there (again at that size were only talking about a couple of dollars per set.)


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

there was a model that came with clear dorsal spines at one poit for illumination. i think static smoke/flames always look dorky. i remember the 91(?) film (vs. king ghidorah) theres a scene where hes about to use his deathbreath, and theres a close up of him ramping up to it, where theres just this blue glow in the back of his throat before he blasts..... doing that might look cool.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Have you seen what Tony Augustin did w/his recent entry to the Starship Modeler galleries? He used the PL Godzilla kit and I think he did an awesome job with not only the "battle damage", but the slightly more realistic (to me) skin coloring.

http://www.starshipmodeler.org/gallery9/ta_gojiru.htm

Another direction to think about, I guess. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

razorwyre1 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! not sequiins/rhinestones!!!!! that'll look awful honestly! nothing faceted! the idea is that the doll eyes look far more natural than anything you can paint (dont be confused by eyes in dolls at toys r us). sequins will make it look like a toy! worse yet like imported from mexico plastercraft! as to expense were talking about no more than a couple of bucks per set!
> 
> ive got the very very expensive japanese vinly recast of the 1989 movie head. the eyes are indeed brown.
> 
> another option is going to van ***** taxidermy website and see the eyes they have there (again at that size were only talking about a couple of dollars per set.)



Whoa whoa! Relax, I haven't left for the Craft store yet LOL :jest: 

I was looking at SJF's website and he has a review of a Godzilla movie where they had his eyes just one color.










It makes him look more evil. what do you think about that?





Griffworks said:


> Have you seen what Tony Augustin did w/his recent entry to the Starship Modeler galleries? He used the PL Godzilla kit and I think he did an awesome job with not only the "battle damage", but the slightly more realistic (to me) skin coloring.


Nice Model. I do like the added wounds to the monster. But don't you think he is too bright in color? Especially around the chest area? none of the Movie Monster colors doesn't show him like that, that I can find. Plus like razorwyre1 said, the painted eyes look bleh! What do you think of the one Eye color?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I like Tony's version of Godzilla because it's not the standard, I guess. That, and it just look more "real" to me. Godzilla's based off of contemporary lizards, right? Well, they've got differences in coloration between their dorsal and ventral surfaces, not being monotoned in just one color. All part of their "camoflouge". Just my thinkin' on the subject. 

I do like the idea of the one eye color, tho. That would definitely show how much of a mutant he is.  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> I like Tony's version of Godzilla because it's not the standard, I guess. That, and it just look more "real" to me. Godzilla's based off of contemporary lizards, right? Well, they've got differences in coloration between their dorsal and ventral surfaces, not being monotoned in just one color. All part of their "camoflouge". Just my thinkin' on the subject.
> 
> I do like the idea of the one eye color, tho. That would definitely show how much of a mutant he is.


I know what your saying. I have a couple of Dinosoar models here that his picture gave me great ideas to do. But I was thinking if I stayed with the normal Monster look, that look that they give in the movies, he would look a bit meaner. I am going to dry brush a lighter color to give him depth though. 
I liked it when he was a bad guy. When he became a good guy, I thought the movies started to suck.
And yea, the eyes look Awesome one color. :roll:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

godzilla being black is a metaphorical thing. as originally conceieved, he's death on two legs. inexorable and inevitable. so i personally like keeping him that color.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, I have him all glued together and most of his areas puttied. Just have to give him a good Bath and then a Prime to make sure I didn’t miss anything in the way of holes.

He needed a lot of putty on his back because for some reason, the molding of him together in that area was a pain in the you know what. They had it squared and when you put him together, it made 1/8 inch gaps. Not sure why they did him that way. But it seems to be ok now. :wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I think he would look good painted purple.LOL


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I think he would look good painted purple.LOL


hey i actually did that for a client


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I think he would look good painted purple.LOL


LOL I like that! 

"What Barney should have been!" 

or

"Radioactive waste mutates children's best friend! Thousands die!" 

(Yeah, I'm a sick, twisted puppy....)

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Tholian said:


>


That one looks a lot like this one my daughter did
















Only hers was the styrene one from Linburg
http://tylisaari.com/models/britny/britzilla.htm


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^A thing of sublime beauty!

Thanks for showing!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

The Dark Grey/Black Godzilla with White Eyes only appeared in one movie- "Godzilla, Mothra, King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters All-Out Attack" (no I didn't make that up). It takes place outside any of the accepted Godzilla timelines, and the idea is that Godzilla was the incarnation of all the soldiers killed in WWII, on a rampage because they weren't being properly honored. The Guardian Kaiju of Japan, Mothra, Barugon and King Ghidorah fought Godzilla, trying to protect the country (only time I can remember King Ghidorah being a good guy).

Anyway, the kit you have is of the 1990s era Godzilla as featured in "Godzilla vs. King Ghidorah", "Godzilla vs. Mechagodzilla II", "Godzilla vs Mothra- Battle to Save the Earth", "Godzilla vs Space Godzilla" and "Godzilla vs Destroyer". All of these except for "Mechagodzilla II are available on DVD, and you can probably find them at your local video store.

Personally, I think the 1990s era Godzilla is the best looking one of the bunch. Hope the references help, and make sure you show us how he turns out.

-The Rat


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> That one looks a lot like this one my daughter did
> Only hers was the styrene one from Linburg
> http://tylisaari.com/models/britny/britzilla.htm


She did an awesome job! I like it very much. Tell her I said she is a true Zil Maker! LOL

It does look similar, and the One I bought said in the description that the maker was Unknown.
This is the one I am doing.
 Small Godzilla on E-Bay 
He has a bigger one that I almost bought.
 Bigger Godzilla on E-bay 

And either this one of  Gamera or this  smaller one of Gamera I want to do next.





Rattrap said:


> The Dark Grey/Black Godzilla with White Eyes only appeared in one movie- "Godzilla, Mothra, King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters All-Out Attack" (no I didn't make that up). It takes place outside any of the accepted Godzilla timelines, and the idea is that Godzilla was the incarnation of all the soldiers killed in WWII, on a rampage because they weren't being properly honored. The Guardian Kaiju of Japan, Mothra, Barugon and King Ghidorah fought Godzilla, trying to protect the country (only time I can remember King Ghidorah being a good guy).
> 
> Anyway, the kit you have is of the 1990s era Godzilla as featured in "Godzilla vs. King Ghidorah", "Godzilla vs. Mechagodzilla II", "Godzilla vs Mothra- Battle to Save the Earth", "Godzilla vs Space Godzilla" and "Godzilla vs Destroyer". All of these except for "Mechagodzilla II are available on DVD, and you can probably find them at your local video store.
> 
> Personally, I think the 1990s era Godzilla is the best looking one of the bunch. Hope the references help, and make sure you show us how he turns out.


Thanks for the info. The movie picture that I showed earlier in the thread is in a description of that movie. I can see where you are right. Maybe the 90's Godzilla is better. He did look a lot nicer than the Chubby faced one. Not sure what year that one was. Maybe that was Steroid Zil!
I was hoping to get a primer on him and my Darth tonight, but now I have to take my Sister and niece to the Airport.
Damn It! Don’t they know I have important Painting to do!! :jest:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Tholian said:


> She did an awesome job! I like it very much. Tell her I said she is a true Zil Maker! LOL


 I'll point her to this thread, she is a memeber on this board (evil3 is her user name). She'll be tickled. She scored a certificate of merit with it at WF 2004. This year she is doing a PL Ghidorah.



> It does look similar, and the One I bought said in the description that the maker was Unknown.
> This is the one I am doing.
> Small Godzilla on E-Bay
> He has a bigger one that I almost bought.
> ...


I think you might have gotten a recast of the Lindburg kit. Would explain those back pieces.
I don't want to get into the whole recast debate, but from the looks of his auctions, I think all his models are recasts. I see he has the  Revell Drago  listed as coming from Asia from an unknown manufacturer. Also see several of the old Screamin kits listed that way as well. 
I would enjoy the kit you have, but not give that guy any more business.
Look for someone with some legit kits. There are plenty of the Bandia kits of Godzilla and Gamera, and most go for pretty cheap (read $10-20).
Or if you want resin  X-O Facto  has so many to choose from, it will boggle the mind. 



> Thanks for the info. The movie picture that I showed earlier in the thread is in a description of that movie. I can see where you are right. Maybe the 90's Godzilla is better. He did look a lot nicer than the Chubby faced one. Not sure what year that one was. Maybe that was Steroid Zil!
> I was hoping to get a primer on him and my Darth tonight, but now I have to take my Sister and niece to the Airport.
> Damn It! Don’t they know I have important Painting to do!! :jest:


 You can check these 2 links to check out all the different versions of the godzilla suit
 http://www.gojistomp.org/gsuit/gsuit73.html 
 http://groups.msn.com/godzillashideout/thisisyourlifebigg.msnw this one is more about the faces than the actual bodies though.


----------



## EVIL3 (Jun 22, 2003)

Tholian said:


> She did an awesome job! I like it very much. Tell her I said she is a true Zil Maker! LOL


Thank you.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

EVIL3 said:


> Thank you.


As a matter of fact, I looked into all the stuff you did. My son did the Scorpion once himself. I remember helping him with it.

The one I liked the best of your stuff was the Godzilla though, then the Stegosaurus. He came out nice too.

Get working on that Spike now! :jest:


----------



## EVIL3 (Jun 22, 2003)

Tholian said:


> As a matter of fact, I looked into all the stuff you did. My son did the Scorpion once himself. I remember helping him with it.
> 
> The one I liked the best of your stuff was the Godzilla though, then the Stegosaurus. He came out nice too.
> 
> Get working on that Spike now! :jest:



Wow. I forgot aout the scorpion. Seems so long ago that I did that.
Spike won't be for a while. It's one of the three(and only) resin kits that I have. And they'll all have to wait a while until I get better.

Right now I need to get motivated and work on my King Ghidrah. 
I had it almost done. The I decided I didn't like it and am now redoing it.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

EVIL3 said:


> Wow. I forgot aout the scorpion. Seems so long ago that I did that.
> Spike won't be for a while. It's one of the three(and only) resin kits that I have. And they'll all have to wait a while until I get better.
> 
> Right now I need to get motivated and work on my King Ghidrah.
> I had it almost done. The I decided I didn't like it and am now redoing it.



If your dad has Resin Cast, maybe he can make a quick one that you can practice on. But you can always strip the paint too. I know I have done that a few times. LOL


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> I think you might have gotten a recast of the Lindburg kit. Would explain those back pieces.
> I don't want to get into the whole recast debate, but from the looks of his auctions, I think all his models are recasts. I see he has the  Revell Drago  listed as coming from Asia from an unknown manufacturer. Also see several of the old Screamin kits listed that way as well.
> I would enjoy the kit you have, but not give that guy any more business.
> Look for someone with some legit kits. There are plenty of the Bandia kits of Godzilla and Gamera, and most go for pretty cheap (read $10-20).
> Or if you want resin  X-O Facto  has so many to choose from, it will boggle the mind.


I know what you mean by recasts. I knew that it was a recast as soon as I got it. I had my suspicions when I bought it, but I wanted to see it in person anyways.
But I would love to do a Gamera Vinyl model, but I have looked through e-bay and all I can find is his kits. If you know where the legit kits are, point me the way please. Couldn’t find them in the search.
Or if you see them on E-bay, Give me a shout so I can get a look and make a bid in case I missed it.
:wave:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I found  this one . It's a prepaint, but you would have to repaint it after doing all the assembly and seams anyway.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, I have the Base coat on him. Now on to working on him and making him look real. Yea right :jest: 









This taken with the Flash








This is taken without a Flash


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Looking good.
I like that shade of green.
Should be really good with some dark washes and some drybrushing.

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, I added some dry brushing, and I will probably do the Wash as the last step. But I went to highlight his spine, and I had a bit of over-spray. So a touchup with be needed. :freak:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

razorwyre1 said:


> get yourself a pair of their round acrylic eyes in brown


I would have got the Eyes like you were saying, but the sockets in this piece are way to small and I can't see making them fit. It is almost like his eyes are half shut.

But what I wanted to know was you say his eyes are brown. Do you mean the Pupils? Every Picture I find, it looks more like a yellow and black center.

This picture is the closest to the model head I can find.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, I have been working on him and trying to get the colors to match the best way I can. But don’t think that he is as bright as he looks in these photos. Like I have said before in earlier posts, my camera is a cheap one, and the flash makes it look different then in real life. Just that I have had a few days here with overcast, and haven’t had the chance to get some natural light pictures.
I want to do some more on the area inside the spine. I think there is too much silver on his back, so I am going to do some more Dry brushing with the green to darken that up a little. And I have to work on the eyes.

But I thought I would post a few more photos of my progress.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

These are some photos of the landscape I am doing for Godzilla little walk to Tokyo. I am using self-drying clay and went to the hobby store to get some “N” scale trees to add. I also picked up the grass, and a few rocks to add.

Just waiting it to dry.










With Flash









Without Flash

I added the footprints coming up, but the last sets are molded just like the feet, to help it stay steady. Or at least i hope so. If you notice in the picture without the flash, I have put one footprint with a rock squished in. You can see it pretty good in that picture. I have other rocks I will add later after I have the grass down.:wave:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Looks really good. I must say that I wish there was a Hobby store where I live. There's a "Hobby & Craft" store but but nothing for either my Hobby or by Craft. Oops, sorry for the rant.

Have you tried lighting with a lamp or something and turning off the flash? Or if you can't turn it off, covering it up.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Looking great!

I love that base. About the only thing missing are some tail drag marks. 

Really love how this is coming along.

As to the flash, don't know if your camera has it, but mine has an option called 'fill flash' that works great. It flashes a just enough to iluminate the piece without washing it out.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

I just have a crappy camara


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> Looking great!
> 
> I love that base. About the only thing missing are some tail drag marks.


Everytime I see him moving, he tail is up and swinging. Unless of course he was knocked down. Sometimes you can see the wire moving it. LOL


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I know, that's why I added the wink 


But seriously, if I was going for a bigger base, I would add some. It still hit the ground every now and then. But with the size of yours, I was just joking.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> I know, that's why I added the wink
> 
> 
> But seriously, if I was going for a bigger base, I would add some. It still hit the ground every now and then. But with the size of yours, I was just joking.


Sorry my Friend, I did miss the wink. :hat:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Went to the hobby store and got some of the Grass. This stuff is real fine. I don’t remember having this kind of stuff when I was model railroading as a kid. All I got was Sawdust that was painted green.

Well, I have the base covered wit the grass that is being held by 50/50 Elmers and water, and I am going to be adding some rocks that I also got from the Hobby Store.



















*And someone is getting impatient!!*


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

*Finally done*

And he is finally done.










Go to *http://www.hvhmg.com/Godzilla.html* to see more.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I like it. The eyes turned out well. He looks really PO'd about something.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Yea, I think they came out pretty good too, I gave the whole thing a Dull Coat, and then I gave the eyes, mouth, and nails a coat of future to give them shine.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Looks great!

I love it.

Makes me want to break out one of my G kits.
But I must resist as I already have too much on the bench now.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I love it.
> 
> ...



Don't ya hate that, Have about three or four projects going, and you start another. :tongue:


----------

